# CHOCOLATE CAST IRON SKILLET CAKE W/CHOCOLATE PECAN FROSTING



## chef willie

Had a coupla 'young-uns' over last night for double smoked ham dinner and decided a home made dessert was in order. I don't drink buttermilk but I love to bake with it or marinate chicken it in....lol, and any recipe calling for cast iron always catches my eye. This stays warm for quite some time thanks to the cast iron pan. A lot of stuff was coming outta the oven at once so I could relax & eat so I'm thinking I could have waited longer for some cooling before adding the frosting. But, then again, the bubbling frosting made for a sort of impressive finish. The cake was moist and delicious, really hit the spot. Brought the cake to the table in the pan and just cut and served that way....awesome.

*Cake Ingredients:*
1 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup sugar
dash salt
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

*Frosting Ingredients:*
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
2 tablespoons cocoa
3-4 tablespoons milk (as needed for consistency)
1/2 cup pecans, chopped
2 cups powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

　

*Directions:*
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. In a large bowl, whisk flour, baking soda, sugar, and salt together and set aside.

In a 10-inch cast iron skillet, bring the butter, vegetable oil, cocoa powder, and water to a boil. Remove it from the heat and whisk in the dry ingredients well. Mix in the buttermilk, egg, and vanilla. Bake the skillet cake at 350 degrees F for about 15-20 minutes or until a toothpick comes out with just a few moist crumbs.

While the cake starts to cool, make the frosting. In a medium saucepan, bring the butter, cocoa, and milk to a boil. Remove them from heat and add the powdered sugar, nuts, and vanilla. Stir to combine. Pour over the warm cake, spread with a spatula, and serve with vanilla bean ice cream, caramel sauce, and whipped cream if desired.

just out of the oven














cake1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013






frosting really bubbled up around the edges














cake2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 10, 2013


----------



## raybones

Lookin' Good Chef Willie!  Do you have a good Cornbread and or Hushpuppie Recipe?


----------



## kathrynn

Yummmmmmmers.....I am going to make that one!

Kat


----------



## chef willie

Raybones said:


> Lookin' Good Chef Willie!  Do you have a good Cornbread and or Hushpuppie Recipe?


City boy here so never got into the hush-puppy thing...lol. Have a decent cornbread recipe but I'll have to downsize it first...makes for 50


----------



## kathrynn

Raybones said:


> Lookin' Good Chef Willie!  Do you have a good Cornbread and or Hushpuppie Recipe?


I do and I am willing to share the recipes!

Kat


----------



## raybones

Well Kat, I know sometimes it takes time to get things uploaded but i would apprieciate it.


----------



## snorkelinggirl

KathrynN said:


> I do and I am willing to share the recipes!
> 
> Kat


Yay, Kat!  I'm going to watch for these being posted.  Thank you!

Clarissa


----------



## snorkelinggirl

That cake looks great, Chef Willie!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm also going to bookmark this recipe and try it out.  Thanks for sharing!

Any trouble with the cake sticking in the cast iron?  My cast iron skillet isn't particularly well seasoned, so I'm wondering if I should swirl the butter/vegetable oil mixture around the sides of the skillet?

Glad your dinner went well. Have a great weekend!

Clarissa


----------



## dward51

Looks great!  Going to save this one as well.

Thanks


----------



## chef willie

SnorkelingGirl said:


> That cake looks great, Chef Willie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to bookmark this recipe and try it out.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Any trouble with the cake sticking in the cast iron?  My cast iron skillet isn't particularly well seasoned, so I'm wondering if I should swirl the butter/vegetable oil mixture around the sides of the skillet?
> 
> Glad your dinner went well. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Clarissa


Hey....no, no sticking...I was surprised actually. I think a good spray around the inside with some Pam like product would be a good start as well. Seems to seal some pores if not very well seasoned. Nice job on the tongue BTW.....later


----------

